

Bad Skype Calls Suck and How We Make Sure They Don’t Happen - mfrank
http://learnedbyme.tumblr.com/post/65342964983/bad-skype-calls-suck-and-how-we-make-sure-they-dont

======
petepete
Why submit a post that contains zero information?

~~~
mfrank
ha. that is pretty fair. So at a high level, the way that we actually assure
tutor's Skype reliability is tests around speed and reliability (stuff like
speedtest and ping test) with reliability being more important. Then we also
do a number of test full length lessons using students from different parts of
the U.S. / the world at different times of day.

For us because online tutoring is so dependent on a connection, we also try to
make sure there are solid contingencies in place in case something extreme
like a power outage happens which is rare but more frequent in certain parts
of the developing world than in the U.S..

